# long distance relationship recognition (visa)



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

hi guys,

i don't know if this appeals to many of you, but i am in a long distance relationship and am SUPER curious on how it works in the eyes of the Australian government

I am currently in application for a 457 to NSW.
My partner is australian and lives in victoria. We have been together (long distance) for a year now (We never lived together before). Due to work commitments, i had to settle for the job in NSW. 

our plans is to apply for the 820 when we get married in the future, maybe 2 years from now. but due to work, we can't and don't have plans to live together until marriage

so here is my question,

1) where does the government stand on long distance relationship as a "Relationship". obviously as long distance, we do not have shared bills, lease etc. but we do plan on a opening a joint account. 

2) when applying for the 820 visa say 2 years from now, we would have been in a relationship for 3years but never lived together. so we can't count it as a "de facto" but does 3years together still count to the government?

3) lastly, i would have been on a 457 for 2years but instead of getting a permanent working visa, i would much prefer the partner visa since it allows me to live in victoria. even after marriage and applying for the 820, i might still need to stay in NSW until i can get a equally good paying job in Vicotria to the one i have in NSW, does that effect the 820?



I apologize if no one else gets my situation but it would be of great help if anyone can enlighten me on this.
and if you are in a LDR, you know the pains ><


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

One more thing, i figured out that i could register the relationship in NSW.
is it possible for a 457 visa holder to register a relationship?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Long distance relationships are not recognised. You need to get married or live together 12 months. She would be able to register in Vic if available but cant see it being accepted by DIBP if you dont live in the same state unless you have substantial evidence of you meeting.


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

aussiemoving said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i don't know if this appeals to many of you, but i am in a long distance relationship and am SUPER curious on how it works in the eyes of the Australian government
> 
> ...


You say you dont want permanent work visa.... do you qualify for the 189 or 190 visa? If you do you would be best getting that instead of a spouse visa anyway as i believe if you get a spouse visa and you split up you can't stay in australia?


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

_shel said:


> Long distance relationships are not recognised. You need to get married or live together 12 months. She would be able to register in Vic if available but cant see it being accepted by DIBP if you dont live in the same state unless you have substantial evidence of you meeting.


what substantial evidence of us meeting? the duration of our already established relationship or evidence of meeting when in australia? we plan to visit each other twice a month, once in nsw and once in vic every month


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

You say you are not planning on getting married for two years...yet that is what claiming to be de facto is. If you are not ready to marry then you can't claim de facto status. Not living together is not a factor if married, many married couples have to love apart for short periods of time for work purposes, so if you wish to go the defacto route you need to formalise your relationship through marriage now....and just accept you won't be living together 24/7 for a while


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

Confused Pom said:


> You say you dont want permanent work visa.... do you qualify for the 189 or 190 visa? If you do you would be best getting that instead of a spouse visa anyway as i believe if you get a spouse visa and you split up you can't stay in australia?


I would qualify after 2years with my 457. i guess it is true, but we plan to get married for the visa and i like to think that i am making the right choice. but i will definitely weigh my options, but as of now, because of wanting to live in VIC with my partner once we get married it is better to apply for the spouse visa


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

Scattley said:


> You say you are not planning on getting married for two years...yet that is what claiming to be de facto is. If you are not ready to marry then you can't claim de facto status. Not living together is not a factor if married, many married couples have to love apart for short periods of time for work purposes, so if you wish to go the defacto route you need to formalise your relationship through marriage now....and just accept you won't be living together 24/7 for a while


thank you for the input  i guess i don't want to get married as soon as i move to australia, neither does my partner. we would like to be married when we live together. I dont want my decision to get married to be hugely base on visa. we will be living apart indefinitely until i can get a job in vic or he can get a job in nsw that pays what we both are getting. its a weird situation since i will be on a 457 in NSW which means changing jobs in less than 2 years would be very unwise. i do hope my partner can find a job in NSW since he is australian but i will try as well


----------



## Confused Pom (Dec 17, 2014)

aussiemoving said:


> I would qualify after 2years with my 457. i guess it is true, but we plan to get married for the visa and i like to think that i am making the right choice. but i will definitely weigh my options, but as of now, because of wanting to live in VIC with my partner once we get married it is better to apply for the spouse visa


Is your job on the SOL or CSOL and on the VIC state migration plan so you could independently stay in Oz and move to VIC?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

aussiemoving said:


> what substantial evidence of us meeting? the duration of our already established relationship or evidence of meeting when in australia? we plan to visit each other twice a month, once in nsw and once in vic every month


 Substantial evidence is flight tickets, joint invites to events, evidence of having met each ithers family and friends. Plannng for marriage etc. 

Frankly you dont even sound like a defacto coupke 'we plan on visiting' as in you dont already? How is your relationship conducted online? Thats not a relationship. 

Stick with your plans for independent PR, you dont quality for a partner visa.


----------



## idreamofoz (Oct 8, 2014)

Have you even met your partner till date? I am not convinced that you have even once met. Now if forum members aren't convinced about your relationship status, how do you think DIBP will get convinced? Independent PR or Marriage are the only possible options right now.

Best of Luck!


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

_shel said:


> Substantial evidence is flight tickets, joint invites to events, evidence of having met each ithers family and friends. Plannng for marriage etc.
> 
> Frankly you dont even sound like a defacto coupke 'we plan on visiting' as in you dont already? How is your relationship conducted online? Thats not a relationship.
> 
> Stick with your plans for independent PR, you dont quality for a partner visa.


thank you shel for letting me know what evidence i need. We are not a online couple, we have met each other's families on multiple occasions and we see each other every 2 months be it in singapore or australia (it can get really expensive and days off work are hard to take through the year so we can only do it once every other month). I understand how long distance relationship can be hard to prove since we don't have the same address but we are very much a couple just like everyone else. circumstance just doesn't allow us to be in the same location.


----------



## aussiemoving (Nov 24, 2014)

idreamofoz said:


> Have you even met your partner till date? I am not convinced that you have even once met. Now if forum members aren't convinced about your relationship status, how do you think DIBP will get convinced? Independent PR or Marriage are the only possible options right now.
> 
> Best of Luck!


As with my answer to _Shel, yes we have met. we both met while on a work trip and have since been in each other's live extensively. it is hard though, i would want nothing but to live with him or be closer but work and living conditions doesnt allow that yet. 
but thank you! i will weigh out my options with my partner in the coming months


----------

